# TimeSheets



## osull33 (Jul 1, 2015)

Hi Guys,

I recently became an Office Manager for a contracting company and was wondering if anyone had any in puts on tracking daily timesheets electronically that would be easy for the guys to use. Preferably a way that they could log hours, location of job, and what was done that day all in one place. Daily paper time sheets just build up in the office and are a pain to try and get every day. I would appreciate any help in this matter.

Thanks,
Owen


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

Sure, I'll sell you the JobClock EX from Exaktime a lot cheaper than it costs new.


----------



## osull33 (Jul 1, 2015)

I appreciate the offer but I need something where they can also tell me what they accomplished each day. Also we have guys at different locations each day so we would need more than one if we were to go that way.


----------



## asevereid (Jan 30, 2012)

Look into ClickTime, or the Timesheet app. 
ClickTime can be set up at the office by the administrator, and Timesheet can be user modified in the field.


----------



## vff9 (Dec 1, 2008)

I use TSHEETS and really like it 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## A3ci (Feb 9, 2016)

I created a iPad app with bluebeam where they can email you it every day. Then I created a excel macro that compiles them all pretty handy. This assumes that everyone or the foreman has ipads. They can type in production codes notes etc. I used it for some concrete crews of over 80 people.


----------



## DonBigote (Jan 14, 2016)

My favorite app that I've used for online timekeeping is called BigTime, reason being that it syncs with QuickBooks. Can use it on a phone, tablet, computer, or whatever. No need for scanning, emailing, re-entering data, etc. Makes the entire process much more efficient (plus it's always up-to-date) than other apps or spreadsheets that I've tried.

BigTime can do a bunch of other stuff too, like task mgmt, expenses, and job costing, but I haven't tried those features yet. Those options cost more and I don't need them enough now to justify the cost.

www.bigtime.net


----------



## Pearce Services (Nov 21, 2005)

vff9 said:


> I use TSHEETS and really like it
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


I used T sheets for years, Very good and easy to use, also check out clockshark


----------

